# Where can I buy/get GreatCut



## Oddy (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone know where I can GreatCut? Bought a 2nd hand GCC EX24 and been running the trial version of greatCut, I only use it as a medium between illustrator and my Ex24. 

I have searched all over GCC to get a copy of this, but nothing. Hopefully someone can help me. 

I have already contacted them but with no answer. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

This worked for me. JSI Sign Systems - GCCReplacementCD


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Instead of buying Great Cut, you could consider Vinyl Master Pro 4.0.....A "crossgrade" is 172.81 and you get fully functioning software...I am not a fan of cutting direct from Illustrator......While Illustrator is great for design, you lose many sign cutting features that help speed up production...

SignSupplyClub.com


----------

